# Need help



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

hey guys i am wanting to get into bow hunting but am having some troubles finding a bow. i need one with a 30" + draw length. does anyone have any ideas which brands or models i should be looking at? id like to keep it under $1000.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, If you watch the bow hunting shows on TV, 99% of them will scream Mathews Z7 at you. I shot a buddy's not too long ago. Fast and quiet but heavy for me and I don't like the fat handle grip. Too spendy for me I think. I shoot PSE Bow Madness. He actually likes the way mine has a smooth draw compared to his Z7. It is nice and smooth. I think I have around $800-$850 in my setup all complete. I did the tuning so didn't have to pay for that.

I think the best bet for you is to go feel them out at the local shops. I've handled a few bows and didn't like the way some of them felt or drew. My first bow was that way but I went for price on it. Never again.

Go try out what they have at the stores and tell them you want to shoot them. You should feel what you want when you shoot them.

If you're looking for problems with any specific brand out there now, I don't know. I read a few issues with the cams on older Bowtech's model but they are said to be gone with the new designs. I haven't heard of any others.

Sorry I can't tell you the Holy Grail model to shoot but I think you won't get that answer from anyone here. Bows are like underwear. Boxers, boxer briefs or butt huggers. They all do the same thing but which makes you more comfortable?

Good luck!

Dreed


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i shoot the pse dream season evo. 31 inch draw length. 500 bucks with a field point target.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I shoot a mathews DXT and my buddy shoots a Bear I have tried the bear carinage and attack all of them seem good I shot the mathews Z7 extreme and I liked my DXT better. I would recommed a drop away rest of some sort when you go to set your bow up.

good luck hunting!!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

All modern bows are good. The differences you will hear about are mostly driven by personal opinion....kinda like "Hoyts are better".... cause he shoots Hoyt...etc. Go to a shop where you can shoot different types of bows. Your skill level will be a factor in choosing a bow that works best for you. Some speed bows can be a trifle less forgiving than a more moderate design, but remember that bow speeds have increased so much over the last 10 years that even the "slow" ones nowadays are still fast as greased lightning!

My biggest suggestion would be search the used market. The availability of like new bows previously owned for a year or two is unbelieveable. You can easily cut your total cost in half by buying 2 year old technology (which right now isn't really "old") and neither you nor the deer will ever tell a difference.

Oh, and shoot, and shoot, and shoot.....and shoot, before you ever go hunting. You owe it to the deer to be the best you can be!

Good luck !!! :beer:


----------

